# Paint fumes?



## HelloWorld (Mar 23, 2019)

Earlier I painted the room where I keep my red-footed tortoise's enclosure, and it was only after going back into the room after taking a break did I realize how strong the paint smell was. I honestly wasn't even thinking before I started painting that it could be dangerous for her. The worst part is, I have no where else I can keep her until the paint smell goes away... and it's impossible to move the enclosure out of the room, as it can't fit through the door. (I built it inside the room) Is my tortoise in danger? I have the windows open of course but the smell is still strong.

Edit: I unfortunately also have to keep the door closed while the paint is drying/setting, because I also have 2 cats and a dog that would run in there and make a mess of the new paint job D:


----------



## xMario (Mar 24, 2019)

HelloWorld said:


> Earlier I painted the room where I keep my red-footed tortoise's enclosure, and it was only after going back into the room after taking a break did I realize how strong the paint smell was. I honestly wasn't even thinking before I started painting that it could be dangerous for her. The worst part is, I have no where else I can keep her until the paint smell goes away... and it's impossible to move the enclosure out of the room, as it can't fit through the door. (I built it inside the room) Is my tortoise in danger? I have the windows open of course but the smell is still strong.
> 
> Edit: I unfortunately also have to keep the door closed while the paint is drying/setting, because I also have 2 cats and a dog that would run in there and make a mess of the new paint job D:


Paint fumes are way more dangerous for ur tortoise than for u... 
U should remove the water bowl chemicals could settle in his water 
Since u cant have the door open it will take a few days till the smell is gone 
I would take my tort out of the room immediately set her in a box than build something easy for the days till the paint dries 
But take ur tort out of the room asap


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 24, 2019)

I would just set the RF up in a temporary plastic bin for now. Doesn't matter it's too small to live in, anything would do temporarily.


----------



## TechnoCheese (Mar 24, 2019)

Do you have windows you can open? Can you move your tortoise outside for a while or to a bathroom/bathtub, and stick a heater in the room?


----------



## jsheffield (Mar 24, 2019)

Second the vote for temporary rehoming to a container in another room while the times dissipate.

Jamie


----------



## Yvonne G (Mar 24, 2019)

Yeah. . . Macy's bathroom idea is a good one,


----------



## HelloWorld (Mar 24, 2019)

Sorry for the late reply, it's been a busy day! I moved Ozzy out of the room and into our bathtub with a heater going for now. The room has already aired out quite a bit, and even though she stayed in the room overnight she seems to be perfectly fine! I'm keeping an eye on her though. Thank you everyone for your super helpful ideas!!


----------

